# Ptit problème avec Hotmail



## Lion28 (11 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous!

Je viens tt juste d'acheter un ibookG4 sur les conseils d'un pote : venant du monde PC depuis + de 10 ans, çà fait drôle de switcher soudainement. Enfin, je m'habituerai je pense!
Aussi, j'ai installé convenablement ma messagerie sur MAIL et tt va bien. Seulement, étant donné que je possède un compte hotmail, j'aimerai pouvoir le rapatrier sur MAIL afin de limiter les manips.
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment faire?

D'autre part, lorsque j'accède à HOTMAIL depuis SAFARI, les courriers indésirables ne veulent pas s'éffacer alors que l'opération se fait normalment ss Internet Explorer : comment faire afin de faire disparaître ces courriers envahissant malgré mon réglage de filtrage élévé ?

Merci de voler à mon secours !


----------



## Tangi (11 Février 2005)

Salut ...
Bienvenu sur MacGénération ...
Alors le premier conseil que je serais enclin à te donner, si tu veux utiliser Mail, c'est de changer d'adresse mail et d'en prendre une à La Poste, par exemple, c'est gratuit. Ce sera nettement plus simple. Il fut un temps où il était encore possible de rapatrier le courrier de sa boîte Hotmail grâce au plug-in Httpmail, mais très honnêtement j'ignore si ça marche encore... (ça n'a jamais fonctionner correctement pour moi :mouais:... à l'époque ou c'était censé marcher... )

Moi aussi, quand je suis passé de PC à Mac il y a un peu plus d'un an, j'ai été confronté au même problème, j'ai fini par prendre une adresse à La Poste, beaucoup plus pratique, je ne le regrette pas.   C'est un peu chiant au départ, surtout de devoir redonner sa nouvelle adresse, mais finalement c'est bien mieux comme ça...

Pour ce qui est de supprimer les messages indésirables, il s'agit sans doute là d'un bug, je n'y arrive pas moi non plus, de toute façon il seront automatiquement supprimés au bout de cinq jours... 

J'imagine que ces conseils ne te satisfont qu'à moitié, c'est pourtant ce qu'il ya de mieux à faire, t'oublieras vite ces petits désagréments...

...


----------



## lili (13 Février 2005)

Même problème pour moi avec le courrier indésirable...


----------



## Lion28 (13 Février 2005)

Encore merci pour ces tuyaux, je pense que je vais faire ainsi afin d'éviter de multiples tracas !
a plus !


----------



## shahtooh (13 Février 2005)

HTTPMAIL fonctionne très bien chez moi; cela me permet de gérer mon compte hotmail depuis Mail, en même temps que les autres, plus ordinaires, comme Skynet.

Par contre, HTTPMAIL ne fonctionne pas avec tous les comptes hotmail. Il semblerait qu'il faille que ces derniers soient relativement anciens.

D'autre part, je crois que la gestion pop du courrier a été bloquée par Micro$oft qui en a fait un service payant (à vérifier).

En tous les cas, je te suggère de commencer par essayer HTTPMAIL; si cela fonctionne, tu n'auras plus qu'à faire joujou depuis Mail (il permet le rapatriement des courriels, mais aussi des différents dossiers créés), en évitant aussi de devoir vider ton compte régulièrement, puisqu'il peut, en outre, effacer les courriels du serveur au fur et à mesure.

Bon amusement!


----------



## spitfire378 (13 Février 2005)

Pour les comptes hotmail sur mac il y a aussi entourage compris ds le pack office qui gere tres tres bien les comptes hotmail. Ca serait le comble pour un protocole de chez crosoft


----------



## shahtooh (13 Février 2005)

spitfire378 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les comptes hotmail sur mac il y a aussi entourage compris ds le pack office qui gere tres tres bien les comptes hotmail. Ca serait le comble pour un protocole de chez crosoft



Oui, mais il faut alors utiliser Entourage, qui t'enferme une fois de plus dans la logique du format propriétaire et fermé; et d'autre part, il faut acheter Office 2004...


----------



## Lion28 (27 Février 2005)

spitfire378 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les comptes hotmail sur mac il y a aussi entourage compris ds le pack office qui gere tres tres bien les comptes hotmail. Ca serait le comble pour un protocole de chez crosoft


 Pourrais tu m'indiquer comment faire pour rapatrier hotmail ds ENTOURAGE STP ? Car je ne connais pas les paramètres de comptes ni de courriers entrants et sortants !
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Damino (27 Février 2005)

Pour info : PAR ICI
Donc pour les nouveaux hotmailer c'est rapé ... pour l'instant. Sinon Yahoo c'est quand même bien mieux dans le style.


----------



## kathy h (4 Mars 2005)

Damino a dit:
			
		

> Pour info : PAR ICI
> Donc pour les nouveaux hotmailer c'est rapé ... pour l'instant. Sinon Yahoo c'est quand même bien mieux dans le style.



C'est à partir de quelle date qu'on est nouveau, Un mois? deux mois? ou moins?


----------



## Lion28 (4 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> C'est à partir de quelle date qu'on est nouveau, Un mois? deux mois? ou moins?



Si tu veux mon avis c rapé ! Apparemment aucune possibilités de rapatrier ton compte HOTMAIL ds MAIL ou ENTOURAGE ! Ca me dégoute !  

Tu seras obligée de passer par la phase MECANIQUE !!! c'est à dire de passer par IE et pouvoir supprimer ts tes messages indesirables ! 

Pas d'autres possibilités ni avec SAFARI ni avec FIREFOX! Quelle M..........  

Enfin faut faire avec !  
Bye


----------



## agathe.mau (4 Mars 2005)

pour ma part j'ai un compte laposte.tout se passe bien avec mail pour rapatrier mes mails, par contre je ne parviens pas a les envoyer depuis mail.pourrais tu me conseiller?


----------



## shahtooh (4 Mars 2005)

agathe.mau a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part j'ai un compte laposte.tout se passe bien avec mail pour rapatrier mes mails, par contre je ne parviens pas a les envoyer depuis mail.pourrais tu me conseiller?



Et si tu mets le serveur SMTP de ton fournisseur d'accès, ça passe?


----------

